
Poker Pro Ivey Asks U.K. Court to Decide What Is Cheating - anonu
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-13/poker-pro-ivey-asks-u-k-appeal-court-to-decide-what-is-cheating
======
Falcon9
I have to say I agree with the casino's lawyer:

"Baccarat is a game of pure chance," Christopher Pymont, Genting’s lawyer said
in court. "It is not a game of skill, it is not a game of mixed skill and
chance."

"You are not supposed to know what is coming out of the shoe," he said. "Those
are the rules."

That said, the court doesn't seem to agree that it's quite so cut and dried,
essentially saying that if Ivey didn't have the croupier rotate certain cards
for him (manipulating the cards via the croupier) and instead had some other
method of identifying high and low cards then it would not have been cheating.

Of course, as Daniel Negreanu puts it (bluntly): "Big fish sets all the rules,
okays all the rules, they need to eat it when they get beat and not be whiny
biatches about it."

